# .40 SW defense round



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just picked up a 96FS. Want to get a box of no more than 50 rds of reliable, power .40 SW catered to self defense purposes, to put away and not use for target shooting or plinkin but rather just to have, ya know? I've heard of Gold Dot, Hydrashocks and Super X (which I have a box of 9mm's for the P99, like them very much) and a few others but to be honest I can't tell the difference. If I could get some recommendations I'd be much obliged.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I think you already know what to do.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I think you already know what to do.


Excuse me? I don't.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Whatever self defense ammo cycles in your gun sufficiently is the one you want. If you try more than one brand and they are all equally sufficient then go with the one that cost less. You should never rely on ammo for self defense without making sure it cycles sufficiently in your gun. You already stated that you have a box of a certain brand for your P99 and you like them very much so the same process should apply for selecting .40 S&W ammo, find one that you like very much.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Whatever self defense ammo cycles in your gun sufficiently is the one you want. If you try more than one brand and they are all equally sufficient then go with the one that cost less. You should never rely on ammo for self defense without making sure it cycles sufficiently in your gun. You already stated that you have a box of a certain brand for your P99 and you like them very much so the same process should apply for selecting .40 S&W ammo, find one that you like very much.


The box of Super X's I got from someone else, I just happened to really like them and was dead on the target with every one I shot, so I stuck with them. I never actually went through the process of selecting a solid self defense round.

Thank you for the advice though unpecador, I'll take it into account no doubt. I'm wondering though if there is a brand and series that can be generally agreed upon as a good starting point at the very least.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Any of the premium loads from Federal, Speer, Remington, or Winchester will serve you well. As was already mentioned, make sure the round you pick works in your weapon.

Speer Gold Dots and Remington Golden Sabers have good "street records" in law enforcement in the .40S&W these days. I was in charge of picking new duty ammo for my PD back in 2002 and we ended up with the new (at the time) Federal Tactical Bonded 165 grain.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess I should add that I personally prefer the Speer Gold Dots, but I would be just as comfortable using something else. If I could get any round and I carried a .40S&W, I would get the Speer Gold Dots, Remington Golden Saber, or Federal Tactical.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i've tested(approx 300 rounds of each) and settled in on any gold dot, hst or ranger t's in my sig p250 9mm and .40s&w. gold dots seem a little easier to find. gold dots are probably my favorite of the bunch. like others have said. test it with a premium ammo and you'll do fine.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I use the 165 Speer Gold Dot. It was formerly the FBI load. They have people who do nothing but test loads.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've narrowed it down to a few box's I'm considering, the Speer Gold Dots 165 and 180 gr, Winchester SXT's (those are the rangers, right) and the Winchester Silver Tips.

Two things; I can't find info on the winchester site regarding the Ranger SXT's, are they being discontinued? I know they are the successor to the Black Talon line, figured it could have happened again.

What exactly is the difference between 165 and 180gr Gold Dots, i.e. the benefit and downside of each?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've narrowed it down to a few box's I'm considering, the Speer Gold Dots 165 and 180 gr, Winchester SXT's (those are the rangers, right) and the Winchester Silver Tips.


Provided the ammo will reliably cycle through your weapon, any of the popular choices mentioned above are sufficient. Even price is negligible; they end up being about a buck around, give or take a few cents.

Some popular defense ammo which wasn't mentioned are Corbon and Hornady TAP, but Gold Dots and Winchester SXT are just as good.



Marcus99 said:


> What exactly is the difference between 165 and 180gr Gold Dots, i.e. the benefit and downside of each?


Again, I think this is a case of splitting hairs. In the 40 S&W world, the 165g has a higher potential of delivered energy due to its higher velocity, but the 180g has the ability to deliver more energy to its target at [slightly] longer ranges. As far as penetration on gelatin, I would venture these are virtually identical. In other words, I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Whatever self defense ammo cycles in your gun sufficiently is the one you want. If you try more than one brand and they are all equally sufficient then go with the one that cost less. You should never rely on ammo for self defense without making sure it cycles sufficiently in your gun. You already stated that you have a box of a certain brand for your P99 and you like them very much so the same process should apply for selecting .40 S&W ammo, find one that you like very much.


+1
Try out a few. See what your gun likes. Some feed better than others. Guns are different. Even two of the same might have a different flavor of ammo they like best. I have two 1011's that I like to carry. One will use Hydro-Shok and be dead on and cycle great. The other while it cycles fine they don't get to the target as well as Gold Dots will. so I have both for both weapons. My 229 likes Magtech and Cor Bon. While my P16 likes Hydro Shok. They all work great. But some guns will use one ammo better than all the others.

It's good to have good ammo that you know will work It's better to know you have good ammo that will work in that weapon and will work perfectly always. God forbid you ever need your weapon. But if you do you'll have a lot more to think about. you don't want to find out then that your gun don't like the same ammo as someone else. Not then anyway.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up going with a box of Winchester 155gr. JHP Ranger's and a box of Federal 180gr. JHP Hyrda-Shok's. Total came to $61 which blew me away, I had no idea these types of rounds in this caliber cost so much. There was a box of the 165gr. Speer Gold Dots that I really wanted to try but they cost $35, I simply couldn't justify spending that much, at least not yet. I'll cycle some of these through ASAP and report back.

Which brings me to a new question; Do any of you order you ammo online, and how much cheaper is it than at the dealer (ballpark idea of course)?

Thanks guys, now just waiting on getting the mags in the mail


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i think you'll find online stuff is cheaper. i use ammo to go out of texas. i live in new mexico so the shipping is fairly cheap and quick. the last batch of gold dots i got from them averaged about $26 per box of 50 with shipping. i was buying 38, 9 and 40 so it spread the cost quite a bit. i'm stocked for the moment so i havent looked lately to see what prices there are going for now during all this panic buying. i ordered some ranger t's out of south carolina once but the shipping killed me, it came out to almost as much as the ammo so keep that in mind. gun shows can be a great find sometimes. i found about half the time i can find stuff at gun shows cheaper than i can ship it in.


----------

